# New to detailing, help!!!



## Ashley_197 (Sep 8, 2012)

Hey all.
Been visiting the site for a while now and thought it about time I joined up.
I'm living just outside Caerphilly and currently drive a Renaultsport Clio 197 R27.
It's in pretty good condition but could do with a damn good detail and a little work to be perfect.

I'm hoping you guys can help me

I need a good bodyshop to respray the rear bumper and also sort a scuff on the front arch (previous owner clearly couldn't drive).
Any suggestions?

Also any advice on some products to buy For me to get started?

Any advice welcome

Cheers

Ashley


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Welcome 

Awesome car btw, I used to have a Deep Black R27, miss it still now±


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

All depends on how much you want to spend...


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Ashley. I'm sure we can come up with plenty of suggestions to help you.


----------



## Ashley_197 (Sep 8, 2012)

Hmmmm well tbh I don't want to spend a huge amount as I'm really only just learning a lot of this stuff but I saw a post on here a few days ago about a complete kit of stuff for £100. I can't for the life of me find that thread now though so am stumped lol.
I'm also thinking about getting a machine polisher of some sort, again not an expensive one....a better one can come when I am a bit more confident and 'better' with the products I suppose.


----------



## Ashley_197 (Sep 8, 2012)

Midlands - the R27 is an awesome little car, just gone back to one after 2 years of Abarth Grande Punto ownership

Matt - fingers crossed I can get some decent stuff soon
Think I've read through a few of your details, awesome work I have to say


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

The dodo juice rotary looks good value. Might be good for you.


----------



## Ashley_197 (Sep 8, 2012)

I'll have a look at them then
Where can I get one?


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi ashley! feel free to pop in for a chat and a cuppa - we can get that paint sorted for you and advise on some products.

cheers,

James


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2012)

Welcome to DW :wave:


----------



## JoshG1992 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi and welcome 

I have written an 'everything you need' list for £100 for another forum, PM me if you want it i dont wanna post links to different forums on here


----------



## Ashley_197 (Sep 8, 2012)

Ti22 that's brilliant mate, I will definitely come down. Will be good to get some advice


----------



## Eaglepete (Apr 9, 2012)

Ti22 said:


> Hi ashley! feel free to pop in for a chat and a cuppa - we can get that paint sorted for you and advise on some products.
> 
> cheers,
> 
> James


Me too please James :thumb:

Cheers

Pete


----------



## Eaglepete (Apr 9, 2012)

Ashley_197 said:


> Ti22 that's brilliant mate, I will definitely come down. Will be good to get some advice


 I'll second that !! :thumb:


----------



## Eaglepete (Apr 9, 2012)

JoshG1992 said:


> Hi and welcome
> 
> I have written an 'everything you need' list for £100 for another forum, PM me if you want it i dont wanna post links to different forums on here


Can't pm - can you pm me the link please 

Pete


----------

